# my 1st cloth doll - may have to be trashed unless u have an idea to save her



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

As per my first post about this doll - my first needle scuptured doll - well looks like I will have to trash her and start all over again. Why? because Lulu my cat chewed on the doll's nose and all attempts I tried to do repair it only made it worse. Now the doll looks like she has a nose made up of rough plaster. To me it looks awful. 

Since the head is both sewn and glued to the doll body, it means I can't just remake the head, I will have to remake the whole thing. Well, serves me right, I should have known better because I know Lulu likes to chew on cloth anything, she chewed off all my venetian blind cords. I used to put the doll up at night where Lulu couldn't get to it, but one night I didn't do it and the next night, too, and so I thought the doll was safe and just left her out on work table thereafter. 

Well, yesterday morning I found the doll on the floor near Lulu's water dish. Thank God she didin't put the doll IN the water dish because that's what she does with her toys for safe keeping.

I am so depressed and here the doll was turning out really cute. Anybody got any ideas on how I can save this doll before I trash her??? I am sooo waiting to hear some good news!! Got my fingers crossed! I put a close up of her face here so you can see the damage tho it doesn't look that bad in a picture, in person - IT DOES!!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

don't trash her!


----------



## Bobbi56 (Jun 30, 2013)

There is something called Bitter Apple that can be sprayed on things so the cat won't chew on them. Our vet gave us a bottle when our cat was chewing on wires. it works! 

I'm sorry I don't know how to fix the doll. I hope somebody can help you.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dear! What a shame. You must be heartbroken. Wonder if you could mask the damage by applying some "freckles." If not, please do not trash her. Just tell everyone she has a "skin" condition on her nose.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

could you get some craft acrylic paint to match water it down and paint the face (except the eyes of course) then you could reblush her? might be worth a try.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

What a shame! Unless you were planning to sell her or give her as a present, I would keep her. She is no longer perfect, but still looks gorgeous. Do NOT bin her!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:-(


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

using a craft knife or scalpel, can you not ease away the chewed bit on the nose and remodel it? modelling clay or similar?

If done carefully, the joins would be at the edges of the nose, where wrinkle lines come

And I'm with the other posters.

Dont trash her. some little girl would adore to have her.

Madkiwi


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Know it's not what you had planned but would it be possible to turn her into a clown doll with a red rubber nose and appropriate costume?


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Put a Venetian mask on her - I'm sure she would love it.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

oh, she is far to beautiful to trash! Any girl (any age) would love her.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

madkiwi said:


> using a craft knife or scalpel, can you not ease away the chewed bit on the nose and remodel it? modelling clay or similar?
> 
> If done carefully, the joins would be at the edges of the nose, where wrinkle lines come
> 
> ...


Believe me, I don't want to trash her. I spent hours trying to repair this doll. I tried using acrylic paint as a filler-inner, a kind of plaster for the pcs of yarn ripped out that left indentations where they shouldn't be. But after resewing - which I think I did a good job on because you have no idea what the original mess looked like - I did manage to get it down to looking like a smaller mess. After the paint dried, I tried filing over the craggy looking mess lightly with a very fine sand paper which helped a little, not much, but a little. At this point there is simply no more I can do! A veil sounds like the only solution? 
WAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!

PS: Lulu is still in hiding because I chased her all over the house with an "air can" to give her a good scare!!! She hates that air can.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I was also thinking...maybe a hat with a small thin mesh veil to just below the nose. I would do that, but this doll is to be a mascot for a woman who is a member of the Red Hat Ladies Society. I thought of the veil earlier but didn't think that the lady I am making this doll for would go for that. Would you?


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

peanutpatty said:


> Put a Venetian mask on her - I'm sure she would love it.


Great idea! It would cover the nose completely. Try and make her beautiful eyes and lips still show.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, just spoke to the woman I am making the doll for...she doesn't want a veil and so that leaves only the one option - I have to make her another doll. Guess I will keep this one for myself because I can't bring myself to trash her. Maybe I will make her a bell dancer who naturally requires a veil. So into a plastic bag she goes to be hung up in the closet with all the other bags of stuff I haven't completed. Who knows how long she will be hanging there as I have a few other things on my plate for now. Tho I am still broken hearted.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> could you get some craft acrylic paint to match water it down and paint the face (except the eyes of course) then you could reblush her? might be worth a try.


Did try that. Didn't help much! :-(


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I think she's not beyond repair. She looks pretty good even though the nose is a bit roughed up. Please continue and let us know how she turns out.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

sorry, hit the key twice.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

why not a fan over her lower face like the Southern Belles used to do when they were wanting to flirt with a guy? Leave those beautiful eyes I don't think she is so bad that she cannot be fixed by adding that just over the lower edge of the nose to cover her booboo.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It is a shame,but please don't trash hershe is beautiful in her own way.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Nothing in life is perfect..we all have our imperfections some are noticeable others are not ..Don't toss her after all the hard work that you put into creating her. I'm sure someone here will bolster your spirits and come up with a solution..She is quite the coquette taking us all in with her charms..quite lovable too! A lesson to be learned when in doubt place out of dogs attention. He too was drawn by her come hither look...


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a beautiful Japanese "Noh" doll that has a mask on her face. Why not use this concept and create a Masked Ball type mask - think Venetian - that would cover her eyes and nose. Or any type of mask. I'm thinking feathers and jewels. Its adds a level of mystery to a doll.

On another note, I noticed that Buddy, my cat, drags his toys to the water bowl and leaves them there. What is that about??

Oops! Didn't see previous mask idea! Great minds think alike.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

No don,t trash her, she's charming even with a busted nose, but why did you scratch the picture across her boobs, It's a doll afterall


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

I had to go back to look at the close up again, because I couldn't really detect the defect...Keep her for yourself. She is lovely!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd keep her and write a little story and attach it on a laminated card to her and let people know how she got her injuries!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

That's another good idea DonnieK - a fan! I think strippers some times use them. Might do that instead of the veil because she is supposed to be a stripper, too. If I did the veil thing I would have turned her into a belly dancer. Good idea - thanks DonnieK!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

roseknit said:


> No don,t trash her, she's charming even with a busted nose, but why did you scratch the picture across her boobs, It's a doll afterall


...because she has little pink nipples that makes her breasts look too real. I thought Admin would censor it so I did it for them.

Wait...just got an idea! I think if I show her fully like that as a downloadable picture, that way they that don't approve don't have to open the download. Ok...let me try that and see if it is allowable other wise I will remove it if I am scolded for it. Here goes...uploading the download...


----------



## debjane (Jun 21, 2014)

The only solution I can think of is to make one of those fancy dress mask and cut the eye area out large enough so you can see her beautiful eyes and the nose cover will cover the damage. Good luck
Debjane


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

hmmmm...interesting idea to play with! Wow! You guys are giving me hope!! {{{{Big thanks, here!!!}}}


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh please don't trash her! So she's no longer perfect...neither are any of us humans. We too have our flaws & blemishes... but we are still capable of love & of being lovable in spite of imperfections. I expect that she will become more beautiful to you as the years go by because of her story...and she will appreciate being loved & cared for even more as years go by. I can tell by the gleam in her eyes & the tilt of her head that she has attitude...She's a survivor! And what a story she will have to tell her dolly friends..."Let me tell you about the life I've lived and the day Lulu the cat chewed off my nose...."


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i agree with everyone else, don't trash her..and i do like the belly dancer idea...she has just the attitude to pull it off!!
Blessings


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

"Sally Rand" doll,with huge fan...Good idea!


----------



## knit bunny (Oct 5, 2013)

She could hold a flower or a fan...she already looks like a bit of a flirt.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

I wish I could needle sculpt a face as good as you have. Do not trash her. How did you learn to sculpt, I have bought several books, and went to a class, but cannot do what you have done. Good job!


----------



## tkoehler (Feb 1, 2014)

Ohh! Don't trash her! We all have our blemishes!!

I'm very interested in how you learned to make this--she really is wonderful!


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

She's so fun....as she is a cloth doll, is it possible to carefully rip up the seam above her nose , cut off the nose, and replace it with a gusset of fabric? The seam would run from the existing center seam, down in creases ending at the corners of her mouth. The bottom of the seam would run between her lips. Don't get me wrong, this would take some MAJOR fiddling , but after stuffing, and reprinting the upper lip, it might work.....if you could get it to work, it would be easier and cheaper than starting over.
Good luck......


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Pretend that she had a nose job.


Dusti said:


> As per my first post about this doll - my first needle sculptured doll - well looks like I will have to trash her and start all over again. Why? because Lulu my cat chewed on the doll's nose and all attempts I tried to do repair it only made it worse. Now the doll looks like she has a nose made up of rough plaster. To me it looks awful.
> 
> Since the head is both sewn and glued to the doll body, it means I can't just remake the head, I will have to remake the whole thing. Well, serves me right, I should have known better because I know Lulu likes to chew on cloth anything, she chewed off all my venetian blind cords. I used to put the doll up at night where Lulu couldn't get to it, but one night I didn't do it and the next night, too, and so I thought the doll was safe and just left her out on work table thereafter.
> Pretend she had a "nose" job.
> ...


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Bad nose job, that's all -- keep her -- she's cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Having freckles myself I vote for them! Not every Red Hat member has flawless skin. I really like my freckles. Good luck with your project. I agree, don't trash her!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

By the way, just think she will be unique.


tnbobie said:


> Pretend that she had a nose job.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

jonibee said:


> Nothing in life is perfect..we all have our imperfections some are noticeable others are not ..Don't toss her after all the hard work that you put into creating her. I'm sure someone here will bolster your spirits and come up with a solution..She is quite the coquette taking us all in with her charms..quite lovable too! A lesson to be learned when in doubt place out of dogs attention. He too was drawn by her come hither look...


Yes, I understand, but I still have to make another doll. The lady (the one I am/was making the doll for) doesn't want her. I sent her the same pictures I posted here and had also explained to her everything I explained to everybody here on KP. I asked her what is it that she wants me to do about this, either go forward with one of the suggestions mentioned here or make another doll? Her response, "make another doll." When I mentioned the veil or mask thing to her she responded with, "it will only encourage people to want to look under the veil or mask." This doll is to be a mascot for her ladies group and so she will be seen by a lot of people as this woman gets around all over the country; she lives life, large, and good for her!

I am just trying to come up with a doable solution so I can keep this doll - if only for myself.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

You could turn her into a sexy witch


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Pansy Blabberfingers said:


> Oh please don't trash her! So she's no longer perfect...neither are any of us humans. We too have our flaws & blemishes... but we are still capable of love & of being lovable in spite of imperfections. I expect that she will become more beautiful to you as the years go by because of her story...and she will appreciate being loved & cared for even more as years go by. I can tell by the gleam in her eyes & the tilt of her head that she has attitude...She's a survivor! And what a story she will have to tell her dolly friends..."Let me tell you about the life I've lived and the day Lulu the cat chewed off my nose...."


...yeah, when Mommy chased me all around the house with that awful air can that scares the wits out of me. I hid behind the wool crate for almost a whole hour!!!


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry....But PLEASE do not trash this doll!

Keep her for yourself--and some day you'll make a fabulous costume/hat with veil for her and she will be wonderful again!

I must say that your work is so exquisitely beautiful! Truly remarkable!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

She has character..do not trash her..give her a second chance..xo


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

tkoehler said:


> Ohh! Don't trash her! We all have our blemishes!!
> 
> I'm very interested in how you learned to make this--she really is wonderful!


I have been collecting cloth doll books and materials for years and years. I have in my creative arsenal everything you could possibly need to make "NEEDLE SCULPTURED" cloth dolls. I emphasize "needle sculptured" cloth dolls because there IS a big difference between a cloth doll and a needle sculptured doll. A needle sculptured doll enables you to sculpture a doll just like you are carving a piece of wood. Only you don't use a chisel, you use a needle. You have to enter at certain points (generally at the back of the head) on the doll and then retreat back the way you entered in but only AFTER completing a tiny stitch at the exit point on the doll. Pulling lightly or hard on the thread creates the shape you want depending on how deep you want the indentation, made.

I know all this instinctively as I used to carve a lot as a kid so I know the fundamentals or "why" of shaping a thing, just not all that savy on the "how" of it in sewing. And so I began collecting cloth doll patterns a long time ago as it was always my desire to get into making "needle sculptured" dolls, one day. The only cloth doll I ever made before this one was Raggedy Ann, which nearly drove me back to smoking again. I tried making it from a Mc'Calls pattern - NOT RECOMMENDED for inexperienced sewers!!! I however did succeed in getting the doll done by the time the asprin bottle emptied out, and even then only after I switched to a Simplicity pattern which was easier but still hard for me to work thru not being a seamtress and never having worked with a sewing pattern before that. Since then, and after surviving that fiasco, and after completing Raggedy Ann, I stashed all my cloth doll supplies away waaaaaay in the back of the closet and just let them sit there and stew all these years, passed.

It was only when looking over my pattern stash that I came across this one pattern that looked to be fairly doable as it looked well illustrated. I decided to use it to make my "Red Hat Lady" doll for this ladies group by the same name. I thought it would be pretty funny to make my Red Hat Lady a stripper who was a senior. But my doll demanded to be younger and cuter and so I let her have her head.

Anyway, I pulled the pattern, made copies of it, and in the end, worked strictly with that one. The name of the pattern is "Yvette" and I got it from Etsy. Of course I tweaked the face a bit (ok, a lot) to make my doll face more sassier and sexier looking. Once I caught on to the hang of it, it was easy. Tho I decided no feathers, they fall apart pretty quick, so I decided I would knit a boa using purple fun fur. Red Hat Lady colors have to be red hat and purple clothing.

I just want to say that if I made my first needle sculptured doll from this pattern, and I didn't even know what the pattern meant by "right sides facing" (had to ask the designer about that one). I found out "right side facing" means to put the right side of the fabric facing EACH OTHER - that's how ignorant I was to sewing jargon. Anyway, if I worked thru this pattern, a true novice when it comes to sewing, then you can too.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

For some reason, I can't upload the cover picture from the pattern I am working from as I said I would in my last post. It just will NOT upload! So I will see if I can get it to come up here in a new post...

Aaaah, so it DID go in here, ok I'll just delete the pic from here and go back and reinsert it in that other post. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I was going to suggest the same thing. It's so beautiful. Just change the clothes to a clown's outfit. Halloween is right around the corner and the costume stores will definitely have a clown's nose available for purchase.


ompuff said:


> Know it's not what you had planned but would it be possible to turn her into a clown doll with a red rubber nose and appropriate costume?


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Her face is lovely and a little vampy. Love it.


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

You may not have to trash it after all. Dress her in black widows weeds. a light veil will distort some of her face and if any ask, she can be going to the funeral of the cat that bit off her nose!!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

puttersmom said:


> You may not have to trash it after all. Dress her in black widows weeds. a light veil will distort some of her face and if any ask, she can be going to the funeral of the cat that bit off her nose!!!!


That's funny that you brought up an image of her going to a funeral, the lady I am making the pattern for had said, when asking me to make another doll, "after all, we're not going to a funeral." LOL! Yet another possibility!


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

Angelina Camille said:


> You could turn her into a sexy witch


We don't all have talents in plastic surgery, but your fix was amazing. To recover the sale of this beautiful doll, I would enhance the nose with warts, dress her as a "Boutique Witch", offer her on the internet and inform the original buyer she went for millions. It's amazing how many people decorate with stunning artistic one of a kind Halloween decor....


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Great idea!


Holly E said:


> We don't all have talents in plastic surgery, but your fix was amazing. To recover the sale of this beautiful doll, I would enhance the nose with warts, dress her as a "Boutique Witch", offer her on the internet and inform the original buyer she went for millions. It's amazing how many people decorate with stunning artistic one of a kind Halloween decor....


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Dusti said:


> As per my first post about this doll - my first needle scuptured doll - well looks like I will have to trash her and start all over again. Why? because Lulu my cat chewed on the doll's nose and all attempts I tried to do repair it only made it worse. Now the doll looks like she has a nose made up of rough plaster. To me it looks awful.
> 
> Since the head is both sewn and glued to the doll body, it means I can't just remake the head, I will have to remake the whole thing. Well, serves me right, I should have known better because I know Lulu likes to chew on cloth anything, she chewed off all my venetian blind cords. I used to put the doll up at night where Lulu couldn't get to it, but one night I didn't do it and the next night, too, and so I thought the doll was safe and just left her out on work table thereafter.
> 
> ...


She has a birth defect, like a lot of people do. Don't trash her. She is special. Finish her and love her.


----------



## tencannz (Apr 16, 2011)

So glad your no going to trash her, shes lovely, nose is peeling from all the sun bathing she did. Naughty kitty, but she wasn't to know, just wanted to play with Mums toy.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Perhaps you can change directions and make her into a harem , veiled doll, covering her nose! She could also wear a Mardis Gras mask!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

What a shame. Your doll was so perfect. I don't know how to fix her but the Venetian mask sounds like a fun accessory.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for answering my questions. You are very talented.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

bonniebb said:


> Thank you so much for answering my questions. You are very talented.


Thank YOU! And you are more than welcome!


----------



## lucylee clown (Mar 18, 2012)

Simply put a big red clown nose on her.


----------



## lucylee clown (Mar 18, 2012)

Simply put a big red clown nose on her.


----------



## katmel (Jan 22, 2011)

Dusti said:


> As per my first post about this doll - my first needle scuptured doll - well looks like I will have to trash her and start all over again. Why? because Lulu my cat chewed on the doll's nose and all attempts I tried to do repair it only made it worse. Now the doll looks like she has a nose made up of rough plaster. To me it looks awful.
> 
> Since the head is both sewn and glued to the doll body, it means I can't just remake the head, I will have to remake the whole thing. Well, serves me right, I should have known better because I know Lulu likes to chew on cloth anything, she chewed off all my venetian blind cords. I used to put the doll up at night where Lulu couldn't get to it, but one night I didn't do it and the next night, too, and so I thought the doll was safe and just left her out on work table thereafter.
> 
> ...


Since you plan on keeping her, how about a Band-Aid across her nose. You can tell anyone who asks that she had to have "nose surgery." There are all kinds of cute Band-Aids out there these days. Or, perhaps you could give her to a special needs child who may have a similar problem. She might love a doll that "looks like" her.


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

oh, for heavens sake, the only one who notices the nose is you, the artist. I didn't any problem until you mentioned it. she's great!! and for a first atempt, she's amazing!! stop fretting and carry on! you obviously have a gift for this! I look forward to seeing future pieces.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Rosette said:


> What a shame! Unless you were planning to sell her or give her as a present, I would keep her. She is no longer perfect, but still looks gorgeous. Do NOT bin her!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

Just an idea, as trying to come up with something. You could make her a masquerade doll by making her a mask like they do in Venice.

Don't trash her she has personality, she needs to be loved and to me it doesn't look that bad, she is still beautiful.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

seemyart said:


> oh, for heavens sake, the only one who notices the nose is you, the artist. I didn't any problem until you mentioned it. she's great!! and for a first atempt, she's amazing!! stop fretting and carry on! you obviously have a gift for this! I look forward to seeing future pieces.


If you saw the imperfection in person you would think differently. I showed the same pictures posted here to the lady I was making the doll for, and she asked for another doll.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

You could always put a "bandage" across her nose and tell people she just had a nose job. The idea of making her a belly dancer is good as well. The yashmak will hide the inperfection. Good luck, but please don't trash her - she deserves to "live".


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, well, well...to my surprise, today I was able to rip her head off. I didn't think it was going to be as easy as it was because the head was not only sewed on, but glued on as well. I wasn't concerned about ripping the stitching out because a seam ripper could easily take care of that, but I didn't think the glue would yield. But it DID!! What kind of glue is that?? I will never use fabric glue again! I am now making a new head. So "Sassy" as I call her, will have a new face!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

limeygirl said:


> Oh dear! What a shame. You must be heartbroken. Wonder if you could mask the damage by applying some "freckles." If not, please do not trash her. Just tell everyone she has a "skin" condition on her nose.


Agree :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

keep her. please don't be heart broken. Your doll is lovely


----------



## Diana52 (Sep 8, 2014)

Have you tried using a soft tooth brush to smooth out the blemish? I can't tell for sure how bad the damage is just by the picture.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

Dusti, I pray that you did not trash the doll. I have an idea that may be a saving grace. Can you make the front half of her head (like a mask) and attach it just under her hair line? I have done that under different circumstances. Couldn't hurt to try. Let me know you make out. jacqui


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> Put a Venetian mask on her - I'm sure she would love it.


YES!!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

It is a disaster, I understand how heart broken you feel. Maybe some cloth filler of some kind, it must exist.
She's still beautiful though and you have done a great job with her. I would make the head again, it probably would be less painful than to agonize over the damage. 
Good luck and courage.


----------

